# https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/1-dead-three-missing-after-hard-rock-hotel-construction-site-colla



## mark handler (Oct 12, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/1...ion-site-collapses/ar-AAIG7ms?ocid=spartandhp

One person was killed and three others are missing after a Hard Rock Hotel under construction in New Orleans collapsed Saturday morning.

The city's fire department received a call about the collapse just after 9 a.m. Police and emergency medical services also responded.

One person was pronounced dead at the site, a fire official said during a news conference.

“It’s a very dangerous situation,” Fire Superintendent Timothy McConnell said, adding that the building is “unstable,” and another collapse is possible.


----------



## cda (Oct 12, 2019)

Not a good day in LA.  I guess one good thing, it was a Saturday.

So does anyone watch over some of this?? on construction sites? Why the failure potentials are not seen, or is it dead lines setting up some of this?


https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/1...lapses/ar-AAIG7ms?li=BBnb7Kz&ocid=mailsignout


https://twitter.com/NOLAFireDept


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

Hate to be the crane operator, and the ride he took


----------



## e hilton (Oct 13, 2019)

That was a personnel hoist ... temporary exterior elevator.  I didnt see the cab fall, hopefully it was at ground level.  
Looking at the video closely, looks like the top floor fell first and knocked the lower floors with it.  First guess would be insufficient temporary shoring.


----------



## cda (Oct 13, 2019)

e hilton said:


> That was a personnel hoist ... temporary exterior elevator.  I didnt see the cab fall, hopefully it was at ground level.
> Looking at the video closely, looks like the top floor fell first and knocked the lower floors with it.  First guess would be insufficient temporary shoring.





Did you see the crane sway and shake??


----------



## e hilton (Oct 13, 2019)

Yes but at least it didnt fall.


----------

